# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Weird video.........

## Joel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut9m04jT ... =e3%202006  
The kid is speaking(if that's what you want to call it) in German, but Spanish subtitles.

----------


## Красота-то какая

gosh!
the child seems a little nervous   ::

----------


## awb

seen it before, but not with spanish subtitles. 
ICH BRAUCHE KEINE HILFE!!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I don't believe it. Who is filming him? It just "happens" the he breaks his keyboard when he is filmed? What about all the times he isn't filmed, does he break keyboards twenty five times a day?

----------


## Joel

> I don't believe it. Who is filming him? It just "happens" the he breaks his keyboard when he is filmed? What about all the times he isn't filmed, does he break keyboards twenty five times a day?

 I think you're overreacting..........it's just supposed to be funny......chill.........

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Don't get me wrong, it is funny... it would be just funnier if it was real...

----------


## Jon

Maybe not real, but definitely good acting...and the oscar goes to...

----------


## basurero

That is the most hilarious thing I have seen in a long time.

----------


## Rtyom

П***ец. What does this dumbhead scream about?

----------


## Joel

> П***ец. What does this dumbhead scream about?

 He's playing a video game called "Unreal Tournament", and apperently his game froze up or isn't loading.

----------


## awb

dumbhead? Lol

----------


## basurero

He means that he is mute in the head, so in other words he can't think so he just screams.

----------


## awb

err it sounds to me like he was translating dummkopf literally.

----------


## touchofblue

> gosh!
> the child seems a little nervous

 Actually, the child reminds me of my ex-stepdaughter when she didn't take her medications! 
LOL

----------


## Jon

Yes he reminds me of her as well   ::

----------


## Kim_2320

::   Oh my God, what is wrong with him?!

----------

